# Amazon Rewards Card holders affected by JP Morgan/Chase data breach



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

http://www.cincinnati.com/story/money/2014/10/03/will-chase-breach-lead-phishing-scams/16643279/

It is not yet time to mindlessly panic, but more important than ever to be careful....phishing scams seem to be the main threat.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Okay, now they've done it. My Amazon Rewards Visa is sacred.


----------

